# Sage Baristra Pro problem



## MikeMcD (Mar 26, 2020)

I've just bought one of these and initial impressions are very good. However when remove the porta filter after making a brew, the wet coffee doesn't come out clean with the portafilter and sticks to the underside of the machine. Am I doing something wrong. Thanks


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MikeMcD said:


> I've just bought one of these and initial impressions are very good. However when remove the porta filter after making a brew, the wet coffee doesn't come out clean with the portafilter and sticks to the underside of the machine. Am I doing something wrong. Thanks


 No, you aren't doing anything wrong.
Sometimes it's dose, sometimes it's the bean. But the answer is no, you aren't anything wrong and trying to 'fix' it will likely not be a fruitful journey. 
My SBP does this a lot, but so do other machines.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

MikeMcD said:


> I've just bought one of these and initial impressions are very good. However when remove the porta filter after making a brew, the wet coffee doesn't come out clean with the portafilter and sticks to the underside of the machine. Am I doing something wrong. Thanks


 I find leaving the portafilter in a couple of minutes after pulling the shots helps.


----------

